

Amazon CloudFront Now Supports Streaming Media Content - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2009/12/amazon-cloudfront-now-supports-streaming-media-content.html

======
ChadB
The most useful information on the current state of RMTP client libraries I
could find:
[http://captsolo.net/info/blog_a.php/2009/01/19/rtmp_flash_vi...](http://captsolo.net/info/blog_a.php/2009/01/19/rtmp_flash_video_streaming_protocol)

I suppose it was only officially published by Adobe at the beginning of
2009...

------
MicahWedemeyer
I wish they would enable some sort of HTTPS support on CloudFront. It's a
major pain to have an image or file on CloudFront and try to serve it on a
secure page. IE throws up a security warning and people run away.

HTTPS can be done by falling back to the original S3 bucket address, but
still, a major pain in the ass.

------
blantonl
One thing that isn't apparent to me is if these new Cloudfront features
support Live streaming. Does anyone know if Live Streaming is supported, and
how one would go about implementing?

All I can see from initial docs and tutorials is that you upload static flash
content.

~~~
nethergoat
Given that S3 must be used as the origin, I suspect live streaming is not
possible at this time (S3 does not support streaming upload).

------
jonknee
I am very happy to see this--setting up streaming servers is a pain and I
already have tons of video up on S3.

------
chrischen
Does anyone know if you can stream using Adobe Media Server to a silverlight
player?

~~~
felixmar
It is possible to write a Silverlight client that understands Adobe's RTMP
protocol if you really need it, but for non-live streaming to a Silverlight
player i recommend IIS with smooth streaming on the origin server(s). The
media chunks are delivered through HTTP so any CDN will do.

~~~
Skeuomorph
Except, say, CloudFront, which requires S3 as origin.

------
DanBlake
How much per mb is amazon currently charging for bandwidth?

~~~
tdupree
You can find the Amazon CloudFront prices here:
<http://aws.amazon.com/cloudfront/>

For United States Edge Locations it is $0.17 per outbound GB for the first
10TB. So using between 0MB and 1024MB will cost you $0.17. Use 1025-2048MB and
you will be charged $0.34.

